# Anyone near Rockford, IL wanting amazing rats?



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

It absolutely pains me to say this, but we can no longer properly take care of our ratties. I'm in so many school activities now and I don't get proper play time with the midgets. There is Trisha and Lindsey our beautiful rats. They would come with a Double Critter Nation along w all of there supplies. at no cost. We cannot put a price on these animals. We love them so much. We just want them to be taken care of. They deserve the best life we can't give them. It would be nice for the takers to send periodical pictures and updates maybe via email. Please contact me if possible. Spread the word please. God be with you.


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

Aww I wish you the bestest luck on finding them a great home! I would love to take them in except I live in Michigan Good luck!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

As do I. I hope your girls find a loving forever home soon, best wishes to all of you.


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

I live in Naperville, I wish I could take them in!!   Good luck!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Did you see if there are any good rat rescues that can take them...?




Loonalover613 said:


> Aww I wish you the bestest luck on finding them a great home! I would love to take them in except I live in Michigan Good luck!



Woot, another person in Michigan on the forum... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greentearats (Feb 19, 2014)

Awwww! I was in Rockford last summer, I have sinced moved. I would have totally taken them in!:,(


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Are they spayed? I live on the Il/WI border and am on the fence about getting a buddy (or two) for my boy.


----------

